# Mechanism Question



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 25, 2007)

Played around with a Mont Blanc the other day and noted how nice the transmission was on the pen.  When you twisted it to bring out the point it would get to a point then basically pop into place.  I have yet to find a twist kit with anything close to that nice of operation.  Has anyone found anything close?  I would really like to offer a pen that has that kind of quality feel to it.

Mike


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 25, 2007)

Let me know if you ever do... Sadly pretty much everything we have is rather cheap china made stuff. (IMHO) 
I am not sure is there is one kit that is a "perfect pen" They all have some issue or another that could easily be fixed with some care. Take loose fitting slimline centerbands for example.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 25, 2007)

Have you tried the perfect fit?  It has a very smooth transmission.


----------



## Narwhale (Aug 25, 2007)

Mike,
The perfect fit comfort pen has that same type of movement in the mechanism.  It is also double twist.
Rich S.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Narwhale_
> <br /> It is also double twist.



I have never seen a double twist mechanism with the perfect fit.  It is a black plastic mechanism that will function well with both a parker ballpoint refill or a schmidt mechanical pencil refill.


----------

